# puppy coat and colour



## ClareIrvine (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum so hi!
I have been researching V's for some months now and have starting looking for puppies/litters due. I have had a breeder get back to me today. I am currently doing my research on the dam and the sire. I have seen the puppies and they are extremely light in colour - not a deep russet gold like the mum. Ive seen a photo of the sire he does look lighter. my question is - will these puppies get darker in colour over time. Also I can see in some of the pics that there seem to be a few longer hairs on the pups and wondered if they wil become wired. I am going to have a look further in the lines behind the parents. but just wondered if anyone knew if this was normal. thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

To see longer hairs in a pup would suggest a longer or wired haired coat. I'm not an expert but asking these questions before committing is wise.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

The pictures can be sometimes misleading, and look as if the pups were to have longer hair. Is there a way you can post pictures?

Also i found that they can get darker when they loose the puppy coat, both of my boys did. Hope this helps.


----------



## ClareIrvine (Feb 1, 2020)

Thank you both for the response. I will defo ask! I was not sure about posting a pic of them


----------



## JvanHamburg (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi, if it’s any help my puppy was really fair, almost white. Both of his parents were not. He has become darker now that his puppy hair has gone


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

My boy Rafa was quite light as a puppy, then he developed a dark line along his back and was often mistaken for a Rhodesian Ridgeback! Now he is 19months old he is a lot darker in colour all over.


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

dito with our boy. light as a puppy and now a nice deep colour.


----------

